# Update on my driftwood tank



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Your plants seem very healthy and nice scape as well. I only think the lighting is very yellow or is it the water from the driftwood?


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes, the yellow color on the water is due to tanins from the driftwood. Water changes will eventually fix that


----------



## ChadRamsey (Dec 30, 2011)

what a beautiful looking little tank. nicely done.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Well done...


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

it looks great and i love the way the way the fire moss looks however why not move the heater and the power head? to the back of the driftwood


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

cookymonster said:


> it looks great and i love the way the way the fire moss looks however why not move the heater and the power head? to the back of the driftwood


Thanks! As for the filter, I want to move into a canister one when I save some money.... the heater though, yes, it could be placed somewhere else 

Thanks everyone from your sweet messages!


----------



## jennesque (Sep 21, 2011)

Looks very nice and very tranquil! 

What size tank is that?


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

jennesque said:


> Looks very nice and very tranquil!
> 
> What size tank is that?


Thanks jennesque! It is a 60L tank! It looks smaller as the driftwood occupies a huge space


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Watch the video here:


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

Is that h. japan on the left? Are they actually rooting on the driftwood?


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

xenxes said:


> Is that h. japan on the left? Are they actually rooting on the driftwood?


That's hydrocotyle sibthorpioides - and they do root on the driftwood but need some time to attach, although in this case there is a little bit of substrate in there too


----------



## Capsaicin (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice tank.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Another quick video, while presenting it with my new external canister filter


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Update from post #2: very nice looking tank!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Yo-han said:


> Update from post #2: very nice looking tank!


Thanks Yo-han


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Very nice looking tank. What is the tall grass like plant on the left?

What other species of plants and fish are in the thank?


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

chrislewistx said:


> Very nice looking tank. What is the tall grass like plant on the left?
> 
> What other species of plants and fish are in the thank?


The tall grass is cyperus helferi. The Plants in the tank are christmas moss, glossoestigma, lilaeopsis, riccia and hydrocotyle. There's algo bits of rotala, bacoda, java fern and hygrophila.

Fishes are golden barbs, dwarf gourami, otocinclus and flying fox.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

I like your layout! Looks great


----------



## tapscrew (Jul 1, 2006)

very nice looking piece, especially now the equipment is hidden


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks! I made a drastic trimming and now I am waiting for it to recover. I'll keep on adding videos or pics. Stay tunned.


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

A few pics from today:




























Leave comments if you like it!


----------



## wha2222 (Nov 7, 2012)

wow it looks very nice!


----------



## Octavusprime (Sep 18, 2011)

Nice contrast from the dark underside of the cliff. Plant health is steller.


----------



## devilduck (Sep 7, 2012)

Am I the only one who thinks it's also a little phallic? I mean that in the most awesome way.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (Nov 24, 2012)

that driftwood is intense!


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

devilduck said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it's also a little phallic? I mean that in the most awesome way.


It reminds me of the Lion King rock at the initial scene of the birth.... the monkey raising the baby lion.... but, yes, I can understand your point too


----------

